# My first lot of Poland / Polish Eggs on Ebay!!!



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

I've listed my first ever lot of eggs on ebay. 
I have sold privately before but never listed on Ebay before.

Started the listing off at £12 for 12 Eggs. Yes! 12 poland Eggs. My Girls have been laying like the clappers this month. Hubby doesn't want the big bator on yet, So just got my Suro running and about to start up a Hova for my Goose and Guinea Fowl Eggs. 

Any Money I raise from selling Hatching Eggs will be going towards my rescued animals and to buy a new Suro 20 Digital incubator to expand on my Free School Hatching.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220769891557


----------



## chrissihills (Apr 29, 2011)

*ummmm*

correct me if im wrong but i thought it was illegal to sell eggs......


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

chrissihills said:


> correct me if im wrong but i thought it was illegal to sell eggs......


You shall be corrected! These eggs that Laura is selling are for pople to artificially incubate & hatch their own Polish chickens. Its not illegal to sell eggs for hatching, Ebay has loads of hatching eggs listed!

BTW Laura, did you manage to sell your pair of Call Ducks?


----------



## chrissihills (Apr 29, 2011)

*corrected*

then i stand corrected!!!!!:bash:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Yes, Colin. Well, someone wanted the drake, the duck has shut up a bit at the moment cause she is freerange now with the other ducks. 

And yes, again on the No it is not ILLEGAL to sell Poultry Eggs! Ain't like I am selling Goldfinch eggs swiped from a nest, these are chickens lol 

God, if it was illegal to sell poultry eggs then quick, get down to your local shop and warn them fast that the police have been called.


I also sell Quail eggs, Turkey eggs, Chicken Eggs, Duck Eggs etc.
Haven't found anyone to buy Dog Eggs yet tho but I'm still trying on that one lol I have fecking loads of Dog Eggs, daily!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

chrissihills said:


> then i stand corrected!!!!!:bash:


I wasn't being funny or anything, thats just my style of posting.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> Yes, Colin. Well, someone wanted the drake, the duck has shut up a bit at the moment cause she is freerange now with the other ducks.
> 
> And yes, again on the No it is not ILLEGAL to sell Poultry Eggs! Ain't like I am selling Goldfinch eggs swiped from a nest, these are chickens lol
> 
> ...


I'd love a few chickens & a couple of Indian Runner Ducks. Maybe one day. :flrt:


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

I also sell Quail eggs, Turkey eggs, Chicken Eggs, Duck Eggs etc.
Haven't found anyone to buy Dog Eggs yet tho but I'm still trying on that one lol I have fecking loads of Dog Eggs, daily!


Love this one hun, if i could sell all my daily dog eggs, i`d be pretty rich now :lol2::lol2: Just think of all that wasted ready cash we flush & bag up for the bin etc.


----------

